# Raising Littermates



## Hume Dog (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am a first time poster here. I grew up with a golden, he was my best friend. I have not had a golden in many years however. We had a boxer that we lost to Cancer early this year. We just finally have been able to talk about getting another dog. 

I researched recently for 3 months, as were debating getting a second dog last year, total research time was about 8 months. I found a litter that we fell in love with. And not only did we fall in love, but the pups really did choose us. One male and one female. They were interactive and napping alongside us. Even when the other pups would go back and huddle together. We decided to adopt both of them. They are not ready until July 8th though.

My worries are raising the two pups and ending up with "Littermate syndrome". The research I've been doing states that they should be separated for at least the first year with minimal free time together. And that raising littermates is a horrible idea. I have found few positive articles about raising littermates. 

Has anyone succesfully raised two pups from the same litter? How was it, and do you have any tips. What is the consensus on crating...together, apart, separate rooms etc? I know that raising two will be lots of work, but I am up for the challenge and have the time. I am a stay at home mom, so someone will almost always be at home. 

Any tips in general about raising pups? It has been over 7 years since I've had to train a puppy. 

Thank you in advance!

P.S we decided on the names Cody(first pic with blue) & Bella (second pic with yellow)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You're right that most sources discourage raising littermates. However, our Penny & Maggie are littermates and we've had them since they were babies. I LOVED every minute and they are true joys for us now ( and will be 8 in Sept). I do believe the key for us was that they each had daily individual time and training. We are empty nesters and work from home so had the time and willingness to make them a top priority. They had separate crates from the get-go, had separate training time with each of us as well of lots of play time together. They are bonded very well to their humans ( which some sources say is often not the case) and all 4 of our dogs get along great. I can honestly say we've never had a scuffle or snear between any of them. It was fun for my husband and I each to have a pup to take to class, to train, take on walks, etc. 

Good luck in your venture.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have Calvin and Hobbes, littermates that were literally tossed beside the road by a BYB. I read their story on petfinder, submitted my application, and adopted both from a small resue in SC. I love them both dearly, but between medical issues and fighting....real fighting...I would never do it again.

I think you are much better off with a male/ female combo, from what I've read.....but personally, I'd never adopt littermates again. There are others here, who've had no problem, but if you do...it's quite a lot to take on.

I also have Bonnie and Clyde, now 10 years old, they are 4 months apart. Same father, different mother.....would do that again in a heartbeat....they have been a wonderful combo. Good luck in whatever you do, just remember training two at the same time is much more than twice the work. Throw in some unexpected medical issues, and it is a great deal to deal with.

The pups are beautiful!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The biggest issue with littermates is that they're very likely to over bond to each other, which can make it harder to train (more interested in each other than you) and the bond can become over dependence ... so that they literally can't cope w/o each other.

It's WAY more work to raise 2 than 1 ... if your goal is to prevent all the littermate syndrome stuff. It can be done ... it's just a LOT of work.

In any multi dog household, I like to raise for independence ... that is, I can leave with one for a walk and the other is fine ... OR I can take them both. I hate situations where one dog is stressed out b/c the other has left for a bit.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

To be honest, the reason that you can't find a lot of evidence to support getting two littermates is because it isn't a good idea!!!  Wait for your next puppy at least a year. In my opinion, the dog will get the training, bonding, and especially socialization to result in a more adjusted adult dog if you raise them one at a time.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't raised littermates but have, on 2 separate occasions raised puppies that are 2 months apart in age. My first 2, Reno and Phoenix, and my latest 2, Austin and Lincoln. 

We never had any issues at all with Reno and Phoenix. Austin and Lincoln were a tad more dificult in that their play sessions would escalate into fights (not just play fights). By the time they were 8 and 6 months, we had that under control.

In terms of their being bonded more to each other than us.....never any issues with that either. Although we took training classes together and went on the majority of our outings together, neither pair of dogs ever showed distress or the like when having to be separated from each other. We only have the 3 dogs now and when we do take one somewhere without the others, they sure are happy to see them when they get home.

Would I do it again.....I don't think so....not now. I certainly wouldn't discourage it but you have to be very dedicated and patient to make it work. We made alot of sacrifices for our dogs but have enjoyed every minute of it. All 3 of our boys are well adjusted, happy, social and just love life!!!

Good luck with your new babies!!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm wondering if fighting is a problem with two boy littermates would it still be a problem with two girl littermates?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not sure I would have had the issue I had if we had not had the medical issues come up requiring separation, Hobbes had to be kept quiet for about 9 months (4 to 13 months old) between resting, diagnosis, surgery and recovery. If that hadn't happened, I could be preaching a whole other side to this...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> I'm wondering if fighting is a problem with two boy littermates would it still be a problem with two girl littermates?



My daughter/ex-SIL had Hank's brother/littermate. When they were tiny they got along great. At about 10 months that all changed. Having them neutered didn't help either. 

Hank got along great with their other two dogs, a neutered GSD and an intact poodle/beagle mix.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you'd need to have a lot of dog experience in order to do it right. Cosmo didn't give a darn about us until our guide dog in training moved to another home when he was 4 months old. It also somewhat depends on the puppy. Cosmo was not a cuddly puppy and was very independent. 

It can be done...just not by me, hehe! Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My family has 2 female labs who are littermates. I don't remember all too much about raising them, but I don't think it is something I will ever consider doing. They didn't bond too much with each other (one bonded way too much with my mom and the other a little bit to me).


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha was raised with one of her sisters until about 5 months, and then Samantha moved to her new home with me. They were crated together from 8-12 weeks or so and then crated side by side (when not playing of course). Samantha gets along with this littermate WAY better than another female littermate that she occasionally sees. They are literally the best of buddies and we have never had an issue between the two, never. In fact I think they comforted each other a lot as puppies, especially the first week or so home.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Hume Dog said:


> My worries are raising the two pups and ending up with "Littermate syndrome". The research I've been doing states that they should be separated for at least the first year with minimal free time together. And that raising littermates is a horrible idea. I have found few positive articles about raising littermates.


We are in the same boat as you. I did a fair amount of research, consulted our vet, and also consulted our breeder. It was not decision made lightly, to raise littermates. We did choose a male and female from a single litter. Aspen and Spirit are now 10 1/2 weeks old and doing well for puppies. 

While we allow them to play alot together, we also have a fair amount of time that is meant for each as individuals. Separate crates (though side by side), separate walk times, and separate "relax" times I think are helping each to formulate their own identity. We each take them for car rides and errands alone quite often too. They both appear to be responding to us as the co-leaders... but we will likely see challenges to that over the next few weeks 

We are happy to see a loving bond between them yet. We hope to foster that and treasure that for years to come. 

It is alot of work, but I'm optimistic that it will pay off. I wish you good luck with your decision!


----------



## Hume Dog (Jun 28, 2011)

We researched getting litter-mates and talked to the vet as well. We are planning on having them in separate rooms crated. We are also planning on doing separate walks, rides, and at home training sessions. However, we would like to do one puppy class with both of them, each of us taking one. Just a matter of finding a reputable trainer in our area. Not sure how I feel about petco/petsmart training. 

Thank you for all of your advice. It really helps.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hume Dog said:


> We researched getting litter-mates and talked to the vet as well. We are planning on having them in separate rooms crated. We are also planning on doing separate walks, rides, and at home training sessions. However, we would like to do one puppy class with both of them, each of us taking one. Just a matter of finding a reputable trainer in our area. Not sure how I feel about petco/petsmart training.
> 
> Thank you for all of your advice. It really helps.


I've seen the training thing done successfully. A woman and her daughter brought in their two husky puppies and trained them in the same class. The dogs were very well behaved.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In two situations, I have raised two pups at one time. In both situations, it was homebred dogs. In that situation, we didn't have two pups overly bonded to each other. That is a big problem when adopting two at one time. However, we had all of the aggravations other than that. Never mind that my two pairs had different "pottying" schedules(so just as one had to go pee, the next had to go... Mind you they both went out both times), but there were other issues like coming when called. When now nine year old Georgie and Mantha went out as pups, we would call them to come in...George would look at Mantha as if to say,"Hey, let's run around the house.". And take off they did. It was many years later, that I found out Mantha was quite reliable off leash. Never trusted it with George around. And in not all cases, but they can age at the same rate and die close together. It does help to mix up the sexes, however, in our house, until recently, we had two boys and five girls ranging in age from 11 1/2 years to two years all were house dogs and all got along. Female sibling litter mates are the ones I see in practice that have the most aggression towards each other. My first three Goldens were all spaced by five years.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't get two at one time!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't want to do it, but would if I 'had' to. It isn't just double the work, it's more like triple, because you have to do so much one on one and so on. 

To do it right that is. The risks of littermates fighting (regardless of sex) is always there, and I also hate it when the dogs are bonded and can't survive without their housemate. More for the dogs as they get soooo stressed and worked up, it's not fair to them.

It's also something to keep in mind to make the mistakes and learn off of the first pup, then do a MUCH better job with the next puppy who then has a more experienced owner. Instead of having to retrain two puppies for any mistakes made.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

I have had experience of raising two male/female littermates. I can tell you it is a lot of work and patience. I have really had no major problems regarding fighting, although they play alot together. They get individual attention, and are very well socialized. The way I have done it, is first adopt one puppy, give all the attention for a month and then introduce the second puppy. They seem to bond strongly to me and to each other. I currently have two male/female littermates. Would I do it again, no; could I do it again, definitely yes.


----------

